# They have arrived! (Lots of Pictures)



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

We finally got to the breeders place to pick up my 'tiel and somehow managed to come home with three hens. Don't really know how that happened...must have had something to do with how gorgeous and friendly and sweet all of her birds are. My sister, who didn't plan on getting any birds, bought a Whiteface Pearl Pied hen who was hatched Dec. 2007. I brought home my Whiteface Cinnamon Pied hen, AND a Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl Pied hen. Both of my birds are sisters hatched mid Dec. 2007. They are all so beautiful, healthy and they've all been vet checked for all the major illnesses. Well enough said here are some pictures. Sorry if they're a little blurry, my camera doesn't take very good night time shots.

Group shots:



















The Wf Cinnamon Pied:










With her sister:










My sisters Wf Pearl Pied



















Lots of Pearls:



















A side view of my Wf Cinn. Pearl Pied:










I think I know who the brat is! lol











Poor Ronan, he's gonna be so confused, he won't know who to serenade first.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

They are sooo beautiful! Gratz!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow what beauties!!! they are all so gorgeous and special in their own way...i dont know how i would have chosen!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Love this one. All 3 are beautiful congrats!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

They are all so pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks. They are all unique and special in their own way, I've only had them home for a few hours, but they're all starting to show their different personalities. I even got them to eat some of their Zupreem pellets while they were sitting on the sofa. 

I also got a small shipment of bird toy parts today which included a set of stainless steel bells in it and they all seem to be showing interest in those.

I think that is the best picture I managed to take tonight too, I'm happy that you like it.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i want i want i want they are just stunning if they keep there pearls then they are female if not then males


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

That's right Allen. The breeder told me that they're all female since they are all a year old and they're all really quiet, the Wf cinni pearl pied isn't DNAed but the breeder said that she's pretty sure that she's a girl. The breeder really seemed to know her stuff, my little brain had a hard time keeping up with all the mutation lingo.

The Wf Pearl Pied's father is a Single Factor Dominant Silver Pearl /Pied wf, and believe me, he was the most stunning cockatiel I've ever seen. Would love to reproduce that! And her mother is a Single Factor Dominant Silver/Pied wf. 

The sisters Father is a Cinn. Heavy Pied wf/Pearl poss. silver. The mother is a Cinn Heavy Pied Pearl WF


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if the Wf cinni pearl pied is a year old and has not lost any pearls then most likely is female


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Forgot to add, that she did have a mature male WF cinn. pearl who still had many of his pearls, and she thinks that he will probably keep them at this point.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

What pretty tiels, congrats.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

wow, they are really cute, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I would´ve been like you... such pretty tiels... I would need to take them all 

love them all!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow! Those are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LilBlackSheep (Jan 2, 2009)

Stunning!



Tina


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. They do seem to be settling in a little more tonight, but I find that they're wanting to be shown were the food is, it's almost like they're regressed back to babyhood, even though they're all over a year old. They also ate some grated carrot and Nutri-berries in addition to their pellets, so they're getting the food that they need. 

We think that we've come up with names, but that could change, it usually does. lol As is stands my Cinn Pearl Pied is called Rhiannon and the Cinn. Pied is called Cora. And the Wf pearl is Tayla or Tiki.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

WOW! They are simply stunning! I would be in the same boat, go to a breeders to get one tiel and bring home everything available...LOL I keep telling myself I'm going to wait until late spring early summer to get a male but I feel my temptation over-riding my common sense every time I get on here and see all those wonderful photos.


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*Arn't they all lovely, very pretty indeed. I too would of found it hard to pick just 1. *


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Seems like you definitely caught the bird obsession virus. 
They are all very pretty! Congrats.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

They are all so cute.......I just love WF fids!


----------



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness they are all so beautiful ... that is cool that at least two of them are related ... Congrats.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. They are all settling in very well, now that they've been here for nearly two weeks. Kyla is very friendly, Rhiannon is such a big baby, and Tiki is learning to like people. They did have scare while they were all sitting on the sofa the other day when my mother dropped something in the next room, at which point I discovered that both Kyla and Tiki can fly really well despite having fully clipped wings. 

The two sisters are inseparable and they are both the sweetest little birds. And Tiki, who is the youngest, is the cutest little thing, even if she is still very timid. Sometimes I think she misses her sister; the one we left behind who looked just like her. She will be the one who likes to sit in the highest place in the house to keep on eye on the flock, so we think that she might be playing the part of the sentential. Prospero, who passed away last October, was also a sentential and Tiki does remind me of him. 

I’ll keep you all posted on their progress, and I’ll have more photo’s soon.


----------



## rafiki (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, these hens are gorgeousss!
I would have ended up with three too...it looks like it would have been really difficult to choose


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh man!All three are beautiful!


----------

